# Schools in Melbourne, Australia?



## Dr. Flem (Dec 27, 2004)

Does anybody know of any good Goju Ryu schools in the Eastern Suburbs of Melbourne, Australia? I'm in Balwyn North if that rings a bell. 

  This is the only Goju Ryu school I've found in this area and I'll visit them after the holidays are over but just for a heads up, does anybody know of it? The instructor's name is Gill de Vries and he seems to be the only instructor on there without a bio so that's a little discouraging. Anyway...here is the link.

http://www.schoolofmartialarts.com.au/

  If you can let me know of any other schools in the Melbourne area, that'd be most appreciated. Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## D.Cobb (Dec 28, 2004)

Dr. Flem said:
			
		

> Does anybody know of any good Goju Ryu schools in the Eastern Suburbs of Melbourne, Australia? I'm in Balwyn North if that rings a bell.
> 
> This is the only Goju Ryu school I've found in this area and I'll visit them after the holidays are over but just for a heads up, does anybody know of it? The instructor's name is Gill de Vries and he seems to be the only instructor on there without a bio so that's a little discouraging. Anyway...here is the link.
> 
> ...




Depends on how far you are prepared to travel. I know of good schools, in Moorabbin, Bayswater, Fountain gate, Glenroy, Balaclava, Thomastown and out west as well. Some might be too far for you though.


--Dave :asian:


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, they're a little far but thank you anyway D.Cobb.


----------



## melbourne tram (Jan 4, 2005)

There is a very good karate school close to Balwyn North. It's Koryu Kei Shin Kan in Belmore Road. Their web site is www.koryukeishinkan.org.au
Go along and see what you think. If it's not your thing, the instructors there may be able to recommend other schools in the area.
Cheers


----------

